# A World Of Photography



## Melissa Royal (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,
This is a research paper I did for my 12th Grade English class
a month or so ago. It's very informative and even discusses
the history of photography and how it came about. I hope
you will enjoy it and maybe even learn something new!
Thanks,
Rachael

http://hubpages.com/hub/A-World-Of-Photography


----------



## cdimitric (Jul 8, 2011)

Interesting stuff. Enjoyed reading it, yet I have to say this... Wikipedia is not an acceptable reference! Lordie, I sound like my English teacher! Keep up the good work!


----------



## lawrencebrussel (Jul 25, 2011)

Great work Melissa , Loved it !!


----------

